# Pleurothallis tripterantha



## Paul (Aug 6, 2008)

Seems to bloom ever and ever....


----------



## NYEric (Aug 6, 2008)

Yes, this is a very hardy and frequent blooming pleuro. Next time I visit Woodstream Orchids I will get one; unless they have some besseae hybrids I don't have..


----------



## Paul (Aug 6, 2008)

hardy is the word... seems to grow and bloom in all conditions


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 6, 2008)

Cute. I like the patterns.


----------



## paphioboy (Aug 7, 2008)

Interesting... The flowers are pretty large for a pleuro too, I think.. (Not those microscopic flowers you grow, Eric..  oke Its a pleuro I might consider growing if I can find it..


----------



## NYEric (Aug 7, 2008)

Actually the flowers are relatively small also; but I've seen these blooming in desert-like conditions so they must be hardy!


----------



## goldenrose (Aug 7, 2008)

...and tolerate lower humidity levels? ..... and less watering? 
If yes to the 2 questions - are you sure it's a pleuro!


----------



## Kyle (Aug 7, 2008)

An excellent clone. Most are self pollenating and never open. Yours is great.

Kyle


----------



## Paul (Aug 8, 2008)

goldenrose said:


> ...and tolerate lower humidity levels? ..... and less watering?
> If yes to the 2 questions - are you sure it's a pleuro!



Definitely Yes to those 3 questions!


----------



## Kevin (Aug 8, 2008)

NYEric said:


> Next time I visit Woodstream Orchids I will get one; unless they have some besseae hybrids I don't have..



There are besseae hybrids you don't have?oke:


----------



## NYEric (Aug 8, 2008)

Kevin said:


> There are besseae hybrids you don't have?oke:


WOW!  
Did Heather put you up to that?!? oke:


----------



## Kyle (Aug 8, 2008)

Kevin said:


> There are besseae hybrids you don't have?oke:




Yeah, and Kimberly has them! Seriously!

Kyle


----------



## Kevin (Aug 8, 2008)

NYEric said:


> WOW!
> Did Heather put you up to that?!? oke:



:rollhappy: I thought you'd like that.


----------



## NYEric (Aug 10, 2008)

Kyle said:


> Yeah, and Kimberly has them! Seriously!
> 
> Kyle



Yeah she has a couple but J.P. Faust is really the one whose house I have to go to, Jimi Hendrix (flavum), Michel Tremblay, Raymonde Faust, Serge Harvey, Barbara LeAnne x Green Hornet, Robert Palm (flav) x Rosalie Dixler, mmmmmmmm! :drool:


----------



## Kevin (Aug 10, 2008)

Maybe I need to pay Kimberly a visit again. I agree with Eric though - J.P. is it for Phrags - at least in Canada.


----------



## Kyle (Aug 10, 2008)

She bought all of Black Dragons seedlings when he closed down. I don't think she has anything super special, I think eric wants them just to complete his collection. I think Eric has been in touch with her.

Yes, JP is where its at in Canada.

Kyle


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Aug 10, 2008)

oke: Who's Kimberly and what's JP's??? Inquiring Canadian mind wants to know...


P.S. Severe thread-pirating going on here...


----------



## NYEric (Aug 10, 2008)

Orchids by Kimberly, Winnipeg
JP Faust is Phrag-Plus here.


----------



## Kevin (Aug 10, 2008)

Yoyo_Jo said:


> oke: Who's Kimberly and what's JP's??? Inquiring Canadian mind wants to know...
> 
> 
> P.S. Severe thread-pirating going on here...



Orchids by Kimberly: http://members.shaw.ca/orchidsbykimberly/home.htm

Thanks Kyle for letting me know! Perhaps I had heard that earlier, but I forgot. Anyway, I'll see what she has.

Yeah, I guess this discussion should be somewhere else - this was supposed to be about Pleuro tripterantha!


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Aug 10, 2008)

Thanks guys. I emailed Kimberly and got her plant list...she says she's downsizing and discounts might be available....


----------



## NYEric (Aug 11, 2008)

Ummm, are you going to smuggle them across the border for me?


----------

